# Spanish speaking nanny/maid in Dubai



## ithomas (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello, would anyone know of a reliable Spanish speaking nanny/maid in Dubai, or best way to find one? Have contacted a couple of agencies but limited success so far.


----------



## ElCalvo (Jan 26, 2013)

hi ithomas, get a latina maid ... we hired one from the Dominican Republic (we knew here already). she came on visit visa and we changed it to a maid's visa


----------

